# Mork Borg PbP Interest Check



## Fenris-77 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hey folks. Just checking to see what kind of interest there might be in doing something with Mork Borg in a Play by Post format. Ideally I'd people who are interested in both playing and running the game and we can shuffle through some short bits with a rotating GM chair, or possibly a core story and some side stories, IDK.. I thought it might be cool to take a somewhat multi-media approach to the PbP thing for MB, using pictures and maybe even tunes as part of the process. PbP seem like an interesting way to really get evocative with that spiked flail to the face. Anyway, no real plan beyond that, just seeing if there's any interest.


----------



## Deset Gled (Aug 14, 2020)

Sorry, I don't mean to threadcrap, but...

I don't know who Mork Borg is.  But I do know who Mork is and what the Borg are.   And I choose to pronounce pbp phonetically.

In my brain, this thread was so different, and soooo cool.  Not that your Play by Post isn't cool.  But it's not "cyborg Robin Williams blows a raspberry while giving you a thumbs up" cool.

I'll go away now.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Aug 14, 2020)

It's a vaguely OSR game from Fria Ligan. Very Doom Metal, very atmospheric, and also very gonzo. You also aren't the first person to go where you did either, and it's not actually as far off as you might think, oddly. If Borg Mork was going to appear any OSR game, it'd be this one. Nanoo-nanoo, resistance is futile.


----------

